# Cut and resew in Atlanta?



## itsnotthatbad (Apr 29, 2009)

We have a variety of blanks (infant, hoodies, ladies...) that we want to relabel.

I've read everything on here and I've searched to the ends of Google to try to find someone locally to do this (Atlanta).

I've talked to two places that said they could, but one is local and the mother of one of my employees used to work there and didn't have much nice to say about it -- my prediction would be that they'd screw up half the shirts.

I've searched on "alterations" and "seamstress" to try to find someone locally. Is there anything else I should be searching on? 

Does anyone have a contact in Atlanta that does cut and resew? We'd like to heatpress our labels in once someone has gotten rid of the existing ones.

Thanks!

-Kristie


----------

